# viper remote start + iphone application



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

so i have an idea to get remote start working for this winter. i have an iphone and would like to get it all working nicely. best buy is selling this viper system;
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/ol...17810
for the TT for 210.00. that's not too bad(plus i may get super discount for knowing a few people that work there). Next is the "correct bypass" as stated on Best Buys page. does anyone ow what this bypass may be? and does anyone have a viper remote start system on a manual car. even better, a viper 5101 system on a TT?

anddddd;
http://www.engadget.com/2009/1...inted/


_Modified by ShockwaveCS at 10:40 AM 10-13-2009_


----------



## fijitt (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: viper remote start + iphone application (ShockwaveCS)*

remote start is a bad idea for a manual... (think about what would happen if you hit start while it was in gear and parked)


----------



## DuBSPEED22 (Mar 12, 2007)

^well thats why you wouldnt hit start when its in gear.. I Never have my car in gear unless im on a crazy hill


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

*hmm*

i never even think to put the car in gear while parked. you have also made the most obvious comment pertaining to this post.


----------



## hwang8 (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: viper remote start + iphone application (ShockwaveCS)*

I have actually owned the viper system, but it was not on a TT. It was a while back when i owned the 240sx, and it was a manual. It actually has a very good range, probably over 200 or 300 yards or so. It was pretty responsive, BUT you want to make sure that it's NEVER on gear, and if you did remind yourself never to start it. I had very bad experiences, because since I was so used to autostart my car, I forgot that I had it on gear since it was on a hill. The car jumped over the hill, and almost created a freak accident. Also another time the car was parked in front of a parking sign, and it continuously rammed the sign, and also damaged the clutch. 
The other thing was that once your car has started using autostart, you've got to put your original key in the ignition. 
It is definitely a cool thing to have, especially with that iphone thing, but for 300 or 400, it's NOT worth it. At first it will be cool, but trust me, it will get really old after a month or two. Anyways, the OEM key by itself looks sleek, and it definitely will be a less hassle to autostart, go in your car, and put the key in the ignition, and one less thing to worry if your car is in gear or not.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: viper remote start + iphone application (hwang8)*

remote starts have been put on manual cars for yearssssss leave all that crap outta this thread....


----------



## TJR32 (Oct 3, 2009)

*Re: viper remote start + iphone application (hwang8)*

http://www.compustar.com/


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: viper remote start + iphone application (TTurboNegro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTurboNegro* »_remote starts have been put on manual cars for yearssssss leave all that crap outta this thread....

+1 People just need to use common sense which is what they should have any ways when owning and driving a car. So there should be no problem.


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

Most respected shops in the USA don't install remote starters on manual transmission cars for safety reasons. Specifically, if a car is accidentally left in gear then started (via remote) it will engage and move forward. A simple safety interface (ensuring parking/emergency brake is depressed) may slow the car from moving ahead, but the car will still pull forward anyways.
A competent installer can SAFELY install a remote starter on a manual car with no problems. Rather than car turning off when key is removed, the car will continue running (similar to turbo timer) until it is turned off by the remote or another trigger (e.g. car turns off when drivers side door is closed/locked to ensure driver is out of car).


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DuBSPEED22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DuBSPEED22* »_^well thats why you wouldnt hit start when its in gear.. I Never have my car in gear unless im on a crazy hill

not really a smart idea....since the TT e-break has been know to fail. I ALWAYS leave mine in gear just in case the e-break fails


----------



## TToxic (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: viper remote start + iphone application (TTurboNegro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TTurboNegro* »_remote starts have been put on manual cars for yearssssss leave all that crap outta this thread....
 X -2


----------



## BlkTT (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: viper remote start + iphone application (ShockwaveCS)*

Im an installer at bestbuy







with a remote start in my TT! Youre looking at extra parts and labor on top of that price too bro... but if you know ppl there shouldnt be too big of a deal... probably one of the most difficult cars i put a remote start on figuring everything out i have the viper 5301 with some extra goodies. But the smart start is a sweet system if thats what your looking at and as far as the clutch, i just bypassed it so it starts with out the clutch being in, but with all my cars i alwasy park in neutral with the e-brake on and if you dont, its a hard habbit to break...just ask my girlfriend!!


----------



## deadly (May 20, 2006)

whoever wants a remote start for a manual go find yourselfs a compustar dealer; safest remote start for a manual.


----------



## Konomi (Jan 27, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I can understand wanting a remote start. I've actually had a couple of classmates ask me if I wanted one installed on my car. Living in Minnesota, it's not very fun walking from a building all the way out to your car when it's -20 outside, and then starting your car and waiting 5+ minutes for it to warm up while you're freezing your a$$ off. But altogether, I also understand why it's not a good idea to install it on a manual transmission too.


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Konomi)*

I can understand you having one in Mn, but not sure why the majority of you in warm states would have one, except possibly for cool down.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyaboutrocs* »_I can understand you having one in Mn, but not sure why the majority of you in warm states would have one, except possibly for cool down.


I like to leave it in gear so I can mess with the mailman from inside the house. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (CodeMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CodeMan* »_

I like to leave it in gear so I can mess with the mailman from inside the house. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## austers3 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (crazyaboutrocs)*

Actually for manual cars u wire up a switch to the parking brake and it only works when the parking brake is engaged


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (austers3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *austers3* »_Actually for manual cars u wire up a switch to the parking brake and it only works when the parking brake is engaged


----------



## redredrocco (Jul 14, 2005)

Anyone ever heard of a neutral safety switch?


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (redredrocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redredrocco* »_Anyone ever heard of a neutral safety switch?

What about it? It needs to be grounded (-) if you want to remote start a car.


----------



## btc3076 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: viper remote start + iphone application (ShockwaveCS)*

I was looking in to this because its def an awesome install and app for my phone..... but correct me if im wrong its a little more than $210.00? The Viper - SmartStart Module is 299.99 or Viper - Remote Start System with SmartStart (Basic Install Included) is 499.99...... even if you have this start system you need the smart start module to go with it? plus 29.00 a year for the service fee

_Modified by btc3076 at 1:45 PM 1-8-2010_


_Modified by btc3076 at 1:46 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: viper remote start + iphone application (btc3076)*

Exactly! (neutral saftey switch). I had one of these in my integra back in 96-97. It HAD to be in neutral, or it wouldn't start. All of the remote start systems these days have some form of safety measures. I want to build a remote start system that I can operate from my key fob. I don't want extra remotes. I know someone who says they can do it.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

I leave my car in gear all the time...
I think it's because I don't trust the parking brake.
one time I parked my Saab and came back to it like 4 hours later
it had rolled out of it's spot and was in the middle of the parking lot
screwing everything up. I sheepishly got in my car and left the scene.








good luck with this project... it's not for me though.


----------

